# UK Air Shows 2007



## Crippen (Mar 18, 2007)

As usual I am off to the Flying Legends Air show @ Duxford in July and the Walney Air show later that same month. I just wondered who else might be going?

Walney hasn't got its aircraft/ flight list up yet, has anyone got any insider information as to what is or what might be flying?

Cripps x


----------



## elcamino (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Crippen



I don't know if you'd really class this as insider information, but during a break at work today*, I looked up some Warbird operators online (quite randomly). I sent a few of them emails, (namely Hanger 11 and Displayaircraft.co.uk) and of those who responded....

- Hanger 11 said their P-40 Kittyhwak had been booked to fly at the event
- Display Aircraft said the their Spitfire had been provisionally booked to fly and a Chipmunk (as a static display)
- Plane sailing said to keep checking their website, however, I feel we'd be lucky as the Catalina has been booked for Sunderland and possibly East Fortune that same weekend
- As a (very) long shot, I contacted the operators of P-38 Lightning , "Glacier Girl" - they said that th only airshow it had been booked to appear at was Flying Legends and that it would be flying back to the US immediately after Legends....
- I'm still awaiting a response RE: B-17 Sally B and The Liberty Foundations B-17 "Liberty Belle" (which alongside (although not actually alongside!) the P-38 Lightning is also possibly making an historic trans Atlantic Flight this June/ July)

So...not really insider info - just what you can come up with from emailing a few operators! (I'm also awaiting a response from the Real Aeroplane Company at Breighton)...this would be the best way to get info, until an official list is unveiled....by the way, I was completely unaware of the 2005 display at Wlney - seeing a B-17 with two P-51s as escort bugged me out a bit, considering I only live about an hour and a half away! I emailed Chris G (who seems to be involved) and he said he'd look into it too....hope that helps a bit!

I'm not too sure if I'll be able to make Flying Legends this year (last year was unbelievable!) due to other committments, so a big WWII presence at Walney would be a nice alternative!

* = quite a long break at work


----------

